# Norco Havoc Review?



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

This winter I'm saving up for a new bike and I'm seriously thinking about buying a 2007 Norco Havoc. Im looking for an entry level street/DJ bike. The problem is that mtbr doesn't have any reviews about it. I would appreciate if some of you guys that tried the 2007 Havoc give me a brief review about it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

What are you planning to do with the bike? I checked out Norco's site for some comparable bikes in the $800-1000 range(canadian). You should also check out the Ryde and the Bigfoot. Although I would lean more towards either the Ryde or the Havoc for street and DJ, and the Bigfoot as a do-it-all hardtail.

I'd probably pick the Ryde for a bit more if you plan on buying Norco and in the same price range, the rims will hold up better to your learning curve. It also has a bash guard, which is always nice to have when you're learning, and it already has two disc brakes, which can be upgraded to better ones when you see fit. Those two bikes share pretty much the same geometry from looking at the charts, so they should ride very similar.

In the same price range, you might want to look into Kona's line of dirt jumping hardtails. The '07s are pretty well speced from what I've seen at my LBS. The Kona Scrap would be the model in the same price range as your Havoc.

I'd also recommend checking out giant STP's, the SS or the geared one, depending on your budget.

In the end, buy a bike that fits you, and that you feel you can grow into. It *IS* worth it to pay a little extra for a bike you feel confortable on, so that it won't hold you back as you progress into the sport. Do as many test rides on as many different bikes as you can.

Hope this helped.

Edit: Oh and I forgot, I test rode a One25 which is basically the same as the Havoc and Ryde, but with better components, and I liked it, the frame had a bit more rake than what I like, but it handled just fine.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

The Havoc is probably one or the only street/DJ bike i can afford, i dont really wanna spend 1000 on a bike, im good enough for a 1k bike to worth it. The only bikes i would probably look at are Norcos for 2 reasons: The only shop in my town sells mostly Norcos and they do minor fixes and tunings for free. And they are more in my price range. Konas, DMRs and Spesializeds are to expensive for me. I know you wanted to help me but i asked for a review, but thanks for the advice though, i'll take a look at Konas and Giants.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

IonicRipper said:


> The Havoc is probably one or the only street/DJ bike i can afford, i dont really wanna spend 1000 on a bike, im good enough for a 1k bike to worth it. The only bikes i would probably look at are Norcos for 2 reasons: The only shop in my town sells mostly Norcos and they do minor fixes and tunings for free. And they are more in my price range. Konas, DMRs and Spesializeds are to expensive for me. I know you wanted to help me but i asked for a review, but thanks for the advice though, i'll take a look at Konas and Giants.


Well if you want an actual review, they ride like they should, nothing too special about them, they work good, but there is better out there as you move up the price range. The parts should hold up to abuse if maintained properly. Except for the fact that it is aluminum(I like the feel of steel more) I have had no complaints about the one I rode and neither has the owner, but I like my '06 416 a lot more, and so does he.

The Konas are pretty expensive on the web, but this year's Scrap is selling at 200 under MSRP(which would put it at $859CDN[your havoc is $809]) at my bike shop, just like most other Kona bikes. I can't vouch for the STP as I wasn't able to see the price tag(was hanging from the ceiling) but is should be real close if not under the Havoc for the SS version.

Not a lot of people on this forum ride Norco's, kind of a sad thing because even though they are very mainstream, they are pretty damn nice completes.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Well the Havoc at the local shop is $729.99.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

IonicRipper said:


> Well the Havoc at the local shop is $729.99.


Then I think it's a killer deal. I'd go for it and upgrade as things break.

Have the rims properly tensionned before leaving the shop, it will make them last a lot longer. Learn to do your basic maintenance yourself, costs a lot less in the long run.


----------

